# frete



## Naivius

Hola 
Encontré el significado de _frete_, pero quisiera saber si en el contexto siguiente puede entenderse como _asumir el papel de profesor..., jugar el rol de profesor..._
 
"...e o _frete_ de professor de Português a corrigir um teste que não lhe agrada..."
 
Obrigada, Feliz


----------



## willy2008

Naivius said:


> Hola
> Encontré el significado de _frete_, pero quisiera saber si en el contexto siguiente puede entenderse como _asumir el papel de profesor..., jugar el rol de profesor..._
> 
> "...e o _frete_ de professor de Português a corrigir um teste que não lhe agrada..."
> 
> Obrigada, Feliz


 Frete, en este contexto me parece que sería *cosa incomoda, incomodidad.*


----------



## Mangato

Frete, (flete) significa carga, usado de manera primordial en tráficos mrítmos. También puede significar encargo o mandado. En este caso entiendo que significa  que es un trabajo que le encomiendan,
..._y el encargo de (ejercer de) profesor de portugués corrigiendo un test que no le gusta._

_Saludos y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO_


----------



## Naivius

¡Gracias!, entendí bien.

Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## coquis14

Um dos significados de frete também é "incumbência".Talvez seja:"Es de la incumbencia del profesor corregir un examen que no le agrada."
Só uma sugestão.

Abraços


----------



## Tomby

Popularmente se diria: "...y la faena (el marrón) de profesor de portugués..."
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Sí, es en la dirección de tener que hacer algo (profesor de portugués en este caso) que detesta pero que irremediablemente debe hacer. Me parece más exacto _frete_ como _encargo_, pues se acerca más a ese tener que hacer, a la obligación.
El texto se refiere a la actividad de corrección que le sigue a la de haberlo escrito. Aquí va un poco más ampliado el contexto:
"...o trabalho de corte e costura e o frete de professor de Português a corrigir um teste que não lhe agrada até ficar em paz com ele." 
 
Obrigada!


----------



## willy2008

frete nome masculino 1.valor pago pelo aluguer de um meio de transporte2.quantia que se paga pelo transporte de carga3.coisa carregada ou transportada4.transporte de uma mercadoria5.aluguer de um meio de transporte para levar e trazer pessoas ou coisas6.recado; tarefa; incumbência7.popular serviço penoso; coisa incómoda; importunação; 
fazer um frete transportar algo mediante pagamento, executar uma tarefa de que se foi incumbido, fazer ou suportar algo a contragosto

(Do ant. alto-al. _freht_, «recompensa», pelo fr. _fret_, «custo do transporte de uma mercadoria»)
Yo creo que también pude ser,y el trabajo penoso o incomodo del profesor de corregir un trabajo que no le gusta.


----------



## Naivius

Sí, creo que quedaría mejor usando ese sentido para la traducción.
Tal vez pueda quedar de la siguiente manera:
"...el trabajo de corte y costura e incómodo de profesor de Portugués corrigiendo un examen que no le gusta hasta quedar en paz con él"

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## willy2008

Naivius said:


> Sí, creo que quedaría mejor usando ese sentido para la traducción.
> Tal vez pueda quedar de la siguiente manera:
> "...el trabajo de corte y costura e incómodo de profesor de Portugués corrigiendo un examen que no le gusta hasta quedar en paz con él"
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 Yo pondría, *y la incomodidad del profesor de portugues*...
Me parece que queda mejor,pero no descartes la posibilidad de MG,también encaja bien.


----------



## Naivius

Me cuesta decidir por un significado u otro porque no me queda claro si el profesor de Portugués es la misma persona que acaba de escribir el libro o si es otra persona que le ayuda en la corrección...
 
"...acabei a primeira versão do livro, o que significa que falta escrever tudo não mencionando o trabalho de corte e costura e o _frete_ de professor de Português a corrigir um teste que não lhe agrada até ficar em paz com ele." 
 
Gracias.


----------



## willy2008

Naivius said:


> Me cuesta decidir por un significado u otro porque no me queda claro si el profesor de Portugués es la misma persona que acaba de escribir el libro o si es otra persona que le ayuda en la corrección...
> 
> "...acabei a primeira versão do livro, o que significa que falta escrever tudo não mencionando o trabalho de corte e costura e o _frete_ de professor de Português a corrigir um teste que não lhe agrada até ficar em paz com ele."
> 
> Gracias.


Por lo que entiendo, no son la misma persona, el que escrive el libro es el narrador(en primera persona)que esta hablando del profesor de portugues.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola.

Como dato curioso quiero apuntar que mi madre (casi septuagenaria) utiliza el verbo "fletar" como eufemismo para "joder" (con el significado de "molestar", "fastidiar", "incomodar", etc.):

¡Te fletaste!
¡Dejá de estar fletando!
¡Cómo fleta!

Veo que se encuentra con este significado como mexicanismo en la acepción número 9 del DRAE. Supongo que provendrá de un antiguo uso paralelo al que apunta Willy para el portugués _frete, _de _"serviço penoso; coisa incómoda; importunação"._

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hola.
> 
> Como dato curioso quiero apuntar que mi madre (casi septuagenaria) utiliza el verbo "fletar" como eufemismo para "joder" (con el significado de "molestar", "fastidiar", "incomodar", etc.):
> 
> ¡Te fletaste!
> ¡Dejá de estar fletando!
> ¡Cómo fleta!
> 
> Veo que se encuentra con este significado como mexicanismo en la acepción número 9 del DRAE. Supongo que provendrá de un antiguo uso paralelo al que apunta Willy para el portugués _frete, _de _"serviço penoso; coisa incómoda; importunação"._
> 
> Saludos.


Si, y aquí los mas viejos usan la palabra fletar con el significado de echar.
Ej. echalo rapido que es un pesado. Fletalo rapido que...


----------



## tempestade

me parece que la duda ya esta resuelta pero de todos modos voy a agregar algo, frete en portugués de Brasil es el transporte de algo por una transportadora y en portugués de Portugal se podría traducir como "un rollo".


----------

